# jumping/nipping



## WeLoveBenji (Jan 18, 2011)

Our mini started jumping on us whenever we start getting dressed. He loves to jump up and down and nip at our jackets, jeans, shirt sleeves. We tried pushing him off of us and saying "no" or "off" however that doesn't last for long before he is at it again. What bothers us most is the nipping which he has started on other occasions as well . I would sometimes turn around (he goes for the bum), say no, or hold his mouth closed- not very effective. 

Which method would be most effective? I feel as if we need to pick one and stick with it, the inconsistency may the problem. 
Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I went through this with Poppy when she was a puppy (you don't say how old Benji is, but I am guessing he is still young?). Poppy was a rather shy, nervous puppy, and I was careful to avoid any aversive corrections with her, so I tried hard to just ignore it - but when those sharp little teeth meet your bum unexpectedly, it is almost impossible not to shriek and jump and generally give the dog a super-satisfactory response. It worked with the clothes grabbing, though - stand absolutely still, staring into the middle distance until pup gets bored and lets go, and then immediately turn into a fun playmate, waving an acceptable tug toy and play for a minute or so. Pulling back, pushing, grabbing, talking - even "No! Let go! I said NO!" - is all fun attention for a puppy, but he will quickly learn that the best way to make you play is to let go. Keep up the play even when he is not grabbing at you - toys are for tugging, people are not. 

With the bum nipping - she started eyeing up people while we were out walking, so it had to stop. Next time she did it to me, I turned round and ROARED! It was so unusual that it worked - she sat down, cocked her head on one side, thought about it, and realised this was one game I really did not like. A quick "Oy!" has been enough to remind her ever since.

We play mouse hunts under the duvet, catching dogs with the duvet, and Dead Men Arise most mornings. I am fortunate in being retired - it takes ages to get dressed!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I feel for you! My mini used to do the same thing, usually when we were getting dressed to take him for a walk, which made him more excited.

Does he understand 'SIT'? If so, now is the time to use it. Hold a stash of super yummy treats (cheese, hot dog, pieces of meat) in your hand and start getting dressed. The first time his feet leave the floor, freeze. As soon as all four feet are on the floor, say "GOOD dog" and toss a piece of cheese. The more you repeat this, the better. The dog learns that good things come when all four feet are on the floor and you do nothing but freeze in a really boring way when he leaps and grabs your clothes. 

Over time, you can start asking him to sit when you think he might be tempted. Mine will now slam his butt into a sit as soon as I start putting my coat on. 

The key is to make the behaviour you want MORE rewarding for the dog than the behaviour you don't want. So you may go through a lot of cheese before he builds good habits :smile:.


----------



## WeLoveBenji (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you! I will try both suggestions asap


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

They are really two versions of the same thing - one using play as a reward, the other food. The principle is the same, to ignore and freeze out the pup when he is doing something you don't want, and to reward what you do want.


----------

